# Improve your riding - video tutorial to help intermediate riders become experts



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Our tutorial helps you fix the general problems that most riders experience while learning






This is a free section of how to Improve Your Riding tutorial - Learn Intermediate Riding and Carving Skills on a snowboard | Snowboard Addiction

This tutorial is on how to Improve Your Snowboarding. We cover a few issues that happen to intermediate snowboarders, how to spot them and what you can do to fix it. 

This tutorial is mostly related to body position. If you can get your body position correct, you'll snowboard a hell of a lot better and you're gonna feel more comfortable jumping, riding the park and hitting all types of features. The Full tutorial covers:

- Filming Your Riding
- Ideal Turns (Advanced Sliding Turns)
- Straight Legs Fixes
- Counter Rotation Fixes
- Un-centered Hips Position Fixes
- Summary

Stance: Regular
Riders: Nev Lapwood And Tino
Location: Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nev has got the style.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> Nev has got the style.


Thanks dude and we want to share that with you guys here


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Somebody mentioned a post about how to use torsional flex with riding. Anytime I am coaching more advanced mechanics I always find myself stressing torsional technique. Would love to see you guys give some love to the last frontier in snowboarding technique.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Krato said:


> Somebody mentioned a post about how to use torsional flex with riding. Anytime I am coaching more advanced mechanics I always find myself stressing torsional technique. Would love to see you guys give some love to the last frontier in snowboarding technique.


This is great feedback and one we would love to cover. A drill we use is numbering the toes and heals: front toe = 1 back toe = 2 front heal =3 back heal = 4 and torsionally using this to turn the snowboard from toes 1+2 to heal 3+4 turns


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

"roll the walnut" baby


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

I subscribed. great site.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

globoat said:


> I subscribed. great site.


Thanks, we work hard to ensure we get it right for you guys to learn. We love to snowboard and love to search what we learn. Happy Shredding


----------

